
Indian IT Services to Reach $11 Billion by 2011  - iamelgringo
http://www.nytimes.com/idg/IDG_002570DE00740E18002573D800326939.html?ref=technology
======
iamelgringo
One of the nurses I work with is Indian, and she's married to a manager at
Yahoo. Their plan is to get their citizenship in a couple of years and move
back to Bangalore.

Why? She said it was because salaries and cost of living are pretty much the
same between Bangalore and Silicon Valley.

I thought that was pretty amazing.

